# vserver - keinen plan wie ich an meinen ftp acount komme



## abstyle (29. Mai 2004)

Hallo ich habe mir bei 1st-housing.de einen V-server bestellt, jetzt habe ich eine Mail bekommen mit meinen daten, so weit so gut. Jetzt nur die frage wie komme ich per ftp da dran? Ich habe mich schon versuchte per Confixx WEBFTP auf meinen Pfad zu zugreifen jedoch steht da die ganze zeit "Cannot Conect". Was mach ich falsch?

Hier die mail:

IP-Adresse: 62.112.XXX.XXX 
Gewähltes OS: SuSE 
Confixx-Administration: http://XXXX1.1st-housing.de/admin 
Benutzer Confixx: XXXXXX 
Benutzer SSH: XXXX
Kennwort jeweils: XXXXXX 

über hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Arne Buchwald (29. Mai 2004)

*http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials120744.html* - Für wen sind vServer etwas?

Musst halt ggf. noch einen FTP-Server installieren, wenn du einen nutzen möchtest. vServer sind normale dedizierte Server mit geringeren Ressourcen - *Linuxkenntnisse sind dort genauso notwendig, wie auf einem normalen dedizierten Server!*

Dir sollte mit einem Managed vServer oder Managed Webspace wesentlich mehr geholfen sein. Der wird mehr kosten als dein jetziger vServer - klar - aber dafür wird der Anbieter dir dann auch die Programminstallation, FTP-Server einrichten, etc. übernehmen. Und nicht zuletzt sollte es dann vorallem auch ein *sicherer* Server sein ...


----------

